# Ruger LCP 380



## BASSNTAZ (Nov 10, 2003)

Anybody touched or shot one of these little guns yet? I'm in the market for a little pocket gun and stumbled across this one. Everything I have read say this is a good little gun for the price but Ruger has only been shipping them for a couple of weeks so they few and far between.

I don't want to start a big discussion about the 380 cartridge I know its not the optimum round. I'm just looking for something carry when its inconvenient to carry my glock 23. and I don't want to drop a grand for a rohrbaugh.


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

they have or had one at silver bullet in grand rapids, very kel'tec looking. 

i have not heard any range reports about it, but the kel tec P3AT would be a very compairable choice if you cant find the ruger.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

wJAKE19 said:


> they have or had one at silver bullet in grand rapids, very kel'tec looking.
> 
> i have not heard any range reports about it, but the kel tec P3AT would be a very compairable choice if you cant find the ruger.


absolutely not "Kel-tec" looking.

similar design, but far better fit and finish on the ruger. different extractor. slide lock on the ruger.

i've fired a box of magtech's and a box of remingtons through the one i'm carrying, and not one jam. 

the grip is small - middle and ring finger will be on the grip, little finger off.

recoil is a little "snappy", and due to the size of the gun, the sights are very small. plan on shooting it off a rest this weekend, but i've not had a problem keeping 7 shots on a paper plate @ 7 yards, firing as fast as i can. quite honestly, i don't find it as snappy as my 40 S&W Sig.

double action only, fairly long trigger pull, but not exceptionally heavy. all in all, i'm very pleased, without any of the "break-in" or "mods" that kel-tec owners report.

weighs very little - around 11 oz loaded, i believe. i normally carry a S&W 36, which i'll still carry, but for $290 out the door, this is a beautiful lightweight option for times when "ultra-conceal" is warranted.

might be the first gun that i feel comfortable carrying while jogging.

final thought - 

if i were looking for a primary carry weapon, i'd probably stick with a 38/357 revolver. if i already had a carry weapon, i'd definitely buy one for a BUG or ultra-conceal situations.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

I'd also look at the Kel Tec PF-9. 
I got mine a few weeks ago and its a great concealment handgun. 
It comes in 9mm and its very slim. Holds 7 rounds plus one in the chamber.
I've shot 50 rounds thru it and its very accurate for "personal defense" distance. No jams, no FTF, no FTE. Its a little snappy but not that bad.
I picked mine up at the gun show for $255.


----------



## BASSNTAZ (Nov 10, 2003)

I would certainly like to take a look at the 9mm but I think it may be a little big. I'm looking for something small enough to fit in my pocket without "printing".


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

BASSNTAZ said:


> I would certainly like to take a look at the 9mm but I think it may be a little big. I'm looking for something small enough to fit in my pocket without "printing".


Trust me, it doesn't. 
Thats one reason why I got it.

If you want, we can meet up at Firing Line sometime and you can shoot it.


----------



## Smith & Wesson man (Oct 22, 2005)

You guys are lucky to buy or hold one. I heard that the orders are way over the supply for these guys right now. My gunshop can't even get one right now. I have heard nothing but good things about this model. I also heard that ruger is coming out with something else new and it will be showen at the NRA show


----------



## Rackdaddy153 (Feb 3, 2005)

Just picked mine up from Williams Gun Site for 280 + tax. It looks like the kel-tec but none of the add-ons will fit with out a LITTLE modification. The clips will slide up and lock but not far enough to send one more in to the chamber. 

The day that I saw the first add on this little number I was on the phone wanting one. Had to wait about 3 weeks. I have herd that there are 80,000 on back order.


----------



## Lakerunner (Mar 9, 2008)

Several weeks ago I was in GR & the Gun Shop had just rec'd the Ruger LCP. I bot 2 on the spot for wife & myself, 278 ea. I had a Kel-Tec in my pocket at the time and several Glocks at home.
The LCP is very simaler to the Keltec, but slightly larger. I believe each part was machined a little stronger. I was also very pleased when firing at the range. Have since sold my Kahr PM9 in favor of the LCP
Of course my Glocks are best, but realistically I was never going to carry them consistently. 
Very pleased with LCP thus far.
I'd upload a photo, but unsure how to do on this forumn.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Here's a link
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firea...terfire Autoloading&famlst=64&variation=P345®

Gun looks pretty easy to handle in the video. This thread was the first I have heard of this gun. For the price, how can you not want one? This gun looks much nicer than the KelTecs....at least in looks alone. 

What loads are you guys that are carrying this or plan to carry this using?


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

corbon dpx

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=269505&t=11082005

not as much muzzle jump as the 95 grain remingtons that i've shot for practice.

the barnes bullets have performed great for me in other applications, so i don't figure i can go wrong here.

i certainly don't want to offend kel-tec owners, but given the fit and finish of the ruger compared to the kel-tec, if it proves reliable, i can't see how kel-tec wouldn't end up losing some business.


----------



## pjw315 (Apr 1, 2008)

Lakerunner said:


> Several weeks ago I was in GR & the Gun Shop had just rec'd the Ruger LCP. I bot 2 on the spot for wife & myself, 278 ea. I had a Kel-Tec in my pocket at the time and several Glocks at home.
> The LCP is very simaler to the Keltec, but slightly larger. I believe each part was machined a little stronger. I was also very pleased when firing at the range. Have since sold my Kahr PM9 in favor of the LCP
> Of course my Glocks are best, but realistically I was never going to carry them consistently.
> Very pleased with LCP thus far.
> I'd upload a photo, but unsure how to do on this forumn.


 
What was the name of the gun shop in Grand Rapids?


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

pjw315 said:


> What was the name of the gun shop in Grand Rapids?


 
I think it's called "The Gun Shop" but they were at the GR Gun show. I saw them there too, but just looked... There's a shop called "The Gun Shop Inc" in Quincy MI down in Branch County... Not sure if it's the same guy..

Silver Bullet has the LCP 380 on their rental rack.. They've got several on order too..
tb


----------



## Lakerunner (Mar 9, 2008)

It was something like Al & Bob's just south of 28th st. Maybe on divison? Young's Military surplus was across the street.


----------

